# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Lidhjet para martesore

## Veshtrusja

Eshte intersante per mua kur lexoj disa nga postet te ky forum.

E di qe mentaliteti ne shqiperi ka ndryshuar. Dhe eshte me se e qarte qe ne disa aspekte Shqiperia ja ka kaluar Amerikes dhe Europes.

Pyetjet e mia : *a eshte gje e mire kjo per karakterin tone?*

Mendohuni pak. Si do ti edukoni femijt tuaj kur te keni femi (ose si po i edukoni ne qoftese keni).* Do ti lini te bejn "date"?*

Shkruani mendimet tuaja te sinqerta.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Nuk jam plotesisht i qarte se c kupton ti me fjalen date por besoj se e ke fjalen per shoqerimin dhe daljen bashke te dy personave te cilet pelqejne ,simpatizojne, ose ndoshta dhe dashurojne njeri tjetrin . Nuk shof asgje te keqe ose ndonje ndikim ne karakter nga kjo gje , ne nje menyre apo nje tjeter te gjithe kemi ose do te kemi " date" dike .

----------


## Veshtrusja

Taulant:

Sikur te ishte vetem aq, une sdo e kisha problem per vete. Por ne qoftese shikojme postimet te ky forum. Shoh ku njerez flasin jo per puthje, jo per sex,  e ku ta di une tjeter ...

Te tera keto perfshihen te "date"....vazhdon te perkrahesh ate mendim qe ke postuar?

----------


## krize04

o veshtruese....don't worry.what ppl say in this forum is a lot of bullshit most of the time..!shumica ktyne as nuk bejne nje date te vertete.une jom i ri po i kom qef shqiptaret mos tme bejne sikur jone shume te emancipum se dje kane qene nkatun me lop e sot kan ardh ne angli   e kane perparu nga menimet sa hap e myll syte..!lene mo mos e pyt fare.se vetem kur e menoj me ngrehen nervat...!
and ppl...keep it real (aq sa mundeni kuptohet).kriza

----------


## Veshtrusja

krize04:

Une shpresoj te kesh te drejte, dhe te jene thjesht "llafe"

Por une kam qen ne shqiperi, dhe kam pare me syt e mi se ne cfare drejetimi "po perparojn".

----------


## krize04

o veshtruese une se kuptoj...!
ti po flet per shqiptaret ne shqiperi apo ato ne diaspore..?????

----------


## Veshtrusja

Te dy. Te tere.

----------


## krize04

ah ne shqiperi ndrysho puna..."!
edhe kte brez mos  e vrit menjen se nuk i nodh gjo se i kan prinderit gjalle e me tru.(per ato qe jane familje tamon flase jo per ato qe jon te cthurrur fare,).
per ate brez shqiptaresh qe po lindin e po rriten jashte si ktu ne angli psh tremem une se ato kane me jua nxi jeten prinderve...!
si meno ti veshtruese???

----------


## Veshtrusja

krize04

Une jam dakort kur thua se per ata qe kan prinderit gjall e me tru sduhet te merakosem. Ata prinder, per mendimin tim, ku do te jene, ne Shqiperi, ne Amerike, apo ne Europe, gjithmon mund ta influencojn femine ashtu si deshirojn, pavaresisht nga ambienti ku ndodhen.

Une per vete, jam ca konservatore. Une nuk mendoj se do te lejoja dicka si "dating".

----------


## krize04

ca dating mor...!?
une do e martoj gocen me ane tfotografis..!lol.joke

jo seriozisht une jam old fashioned myself dhe nuk mund ta imagjinoj dote dike ti boj goces time(kure tkem 1.nqs do kem) te njejtat gjera qe u kom bo e po ju bej une ktyne anglezeve..!mhik truni komplet..!
dating pastaj varet se sdo martohen kalamojt e mi me shkusi spo martohem une me shkusi jo mo ata.

kupton ca du me hton veshtruese??

----------


## Veshtrusja

Po te kuptoj. (dhe nuk e kisha fjalen te martesa me shkeshi)

Edhe nje pyetje: mire gocen qe sdo e lejoje, po djalin do e lejoje?

A nuk duhen trajetuar te tere femit nje soj?

----------


## krize04

djali ndryshon pak sepse djali ne fun tfunit djale esht.ne po themi trujm gocat nga djemt jo djemt nga gocat.po ishalla sna bohet kshu thuj ti (gay) se ca snodh knej.se atehere hudhem nga 15 kateshi...!

----------


## Veshtrusja

lol. Une jam homophobic per vete k'shu qe mos i zi fare ne goje ato pune...

Por, ne realitet, vellai duhet te jete shembull per motren too. Te pakten k'shu mendoj une.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *Taulant:
> 
> Sikur te ishte vetem aq, une sdo e kisha problem per vete. Por ne qoftese shikojme postimet te ky forum. Shoh ku njerez flasin jo per puthje, jo per sex,  e ku ta di une tjeter ...
> 
> Te tera keto perfshihen te "date"....vazhdon te perkrahesh ate mendim qe ke postuar?*


Dy persona qe pelqejne/dashurojne njeri tjetrin nuk diskutohet qe do puthen , perqafohen etj etj . Une nuk e kuptoj si mund te njohesh dike " if you do not date him/her " per nje kohe te gjate .

----------


## Veshtrusja

Perqafim, dhe qe "te njohesh" dike ndryshojn nga shfaqja e emocioneve.

Ne vend qe te njohesh dike, sigurisht qe duhet te kalosh kohe me te, te diskutosh, bisedosh, kritikosh, etj...ku ta di une...

Por, nuk eshte e then qe te puthesh, te besh sex, apo gjera te tjera...

Por conepti tradicional i "date" perfshine te tera, qe nga shpenzimi i kohes e deri te sex, te pakten kete pershtypje kam krijuar une. Mendon se kjo eshte right?

Bej date,  dhe pastaj ne qoftese shkon mire, gjej dike tjeter, bej prap date, e prape...etj. Mendon se kjo eshte gje e mire?

----------


## elisabet

Eshte nje gje normale mendoj une pasi sic e kishte thene nje me larte qe te vendosesh per dike duhet ta njohesh ne fillim..
Dhe kjo sigurisht qe do kohe.....pastaj se si do shkojne gjerat vetem muhabet, puthje  apo seks kjo varet nga terheqja qe do kene personat...
Ndodh qe personi qe ti mendoje se ishte ashtu,  nuk eshte ashtu po keshtu, atehere sigurisht qe nuk do "date" (sic thoni ju) me me te ,  po do "date" me tjeter...
Sa per shqiperine atje i luajne fene.....me keq se ketej ..
pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Sa per shqiperine atje i luajne fene.....me keq se ketej ..


Ashtu? Atehere po pranon se nuk eshte gje e mire?

----------


## elisabet

Ato jane gjerat te moshes qe dy te rinjte dalin bashke..
Mirepo prinderit tane jane fanatike dhe sigurisht qe nuk duan qe te shohin cupen e tyre te dale me djem .... keshtu qe gjerat behen fshehur....
Mua nuk me pelqejne gjerat e fshehta se kane avaze mbrapa....
Thashe i luajne fene se ne syte te prinderve jane te kulluara ose te kulluar po ne te vertete .........e dine vete ato ..

----------


## Veshtrusja

> prinderit tane jane fanatike


Pikerisht prandaj e hapa kete teme. A jane fanatik me te drejte apo pa te drejte? A kane arsye te mira dhe te justifikuara apo ka te drejte rinia te dali fshehurazi? Veprim i mire?

Si mendoni?

PS: Apo duhet ta bejn Shqipetaret ashtu si Amerikanet, te bejn "date" por jo fshehurazi, po? Hmm..

----------


## elisabet

nuk diskutohet qe prinderit tane duan te miren per ne por pa dashur ndodh te  na bejne keq....
Eshte e veshtire qe prinderit tane te na kuptojne pasi  kemi te bejme me dy breza dhe mentalitete te ndryshme ....
Do preferoja me vajzen time te isha me liberale sec ka qene babi im me mua..... 
Do doja te dija se cfare ndjen vajza ime ne te vertete, cfare deshiron cfare pelqen pasi nuk dua qe te me gjenjeje.....
Keshtu te pakten di se cfare shoqerie ka dhe se deri ku mund te shkoje.....

----------

